# Poor Man's Spray Bar



## FlyingSheep (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, thanks for everyone's help on the spray bar. I've just finally put it together, overall I was able to save on some PVC by mooching off of my father, as well as the primer. Thanks to that, the overall cost was about 13$. 4$ for the glue, 5$ for the paint, and four in PVC parts. And here she is, I figured I would share. The plastic tape at the bottom is covering a 16/22 male hose adapter which will connect to my inline CO2 diffuser. 

Special thanks too Moose, it's because of his initial picture that inspired me to do this set-up. And in the long run, being able to mold the pipes to however I please really seems like the only way I'll be doing things from here on out. It's just way too easy to get what you want. 

*OLD POST*
So, I've been thinking of building a spray bar for my Rena canister filter. The reason I want to build it out of normal plumbing pies as it's going to be perfect for my specifications. That, and it looks like I would need to buy this little gal (as I'm missing some pieces): http://www.planetrenadirect.com/pro...tar-XP-Inlet-and-Outlet-Accessories-Tray.html 

I'm willing to spend money on my planted tank. But 60$ compared to 5$ (I already have aquarium safe silicon) does seem like I'm just tossing money down a money bit filled with money eating piranhas. 

Worth the effort? Anyone try this before? Anyone care? 

Or, I could just piece together the connector and just buy the spray bar itself. http://www.planetrenadirect.com/c=2...uct/841561-00/Rena-Filstar-XP-Spraybar-E.html 

Thoughts, opinions, and comments are all appreciated. Thank you. 
-Sheep.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Woah, $60 is pricey for a spray bar. You can probably make one that looks tons better for $5-$6. 

Take a look at Lee's rigid tubing. Usually comes in 36" lengths and in various dimensions. Available at most LFS, Pet Mountain, et al. It's cheap enough that you can pick up several pieces to practice on with a Dremel. And then if you want something fancier, you could always get black PVC or get acrylic tubing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Ten foot lengths of PVC or CPVC, and Krylon Fusion paint. Or the new Rustoleum for Plastic. 
Let the paint cure for a full week. Then it becomes part of the plastic, not just a coating on the plastic.

Oh, don't bother painting until you've experimented with diameter and spacing of the holes. Those can be calculated, but experimentation works too. That's why I specified ten foot lengths. ;-)


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Call me crazy but I *might* wait overnight to cure PVC glue and Fusion paint ;-) Usually more like *look at clock, go have a smoke, look at clock, go eat dinner, look at clock, touch glue, hard, into tank*


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

PVC pipe works just fine for a spray bar, and as posted above is cheap enough to get some practice in before making the final piece. Also, the sizes and widely available fittings and adapters makes it a pretty good choice for aquarium plumbing. 

I have used Krylon Fusion, and I go along with mOOse: Overnight was fine to dry the paint. Maybe it does fuse with the plastic if you wait longer, but I did not wait, and it is holding up just fine.
I did 3 thin coats with a short wait between coats (the instructions are on the can).


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

Make it yourself with pvc or acrylic tubing imo. I bought a 6' length of 1" clear acrylic tubing for $6; paired with a miter box and some acrylic weld you can make a pretty cool spray bar to your specs.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

You're looking at less than $25 worth of parts (including Fusion, CPVC glue and cleaner, which is almost $15 of that $25 and re-usable over and over):


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

FlyingSheep said:


> So, I've been thinking of building a spray bar for my Rena canister filter. The reason I want to build it out of normal plumbing pies as it's going to be perfect for my specifications. That, and it looks like I would need to buy this little gal (as I'm missing some pieces): http://www.planetrenadirect.com/pro...tar-XP-Inlet-and-Outlet-Accessories-Tray.html
> 
> I'm willing to spend money on my planted tank. But 60$ compared to 5$ (I already have aquarium safe silicon) does seem like I'm just tossing money down a money bit filled with money eating piranhas.
> 
> ...


 
It is simple to do yourself....mine just wouldn't work without the flow control valve from RENA. Regardless of the diamater or number of holes I tried in the bar the flow was way too strong. Obviously that has a lot to do with the size of the tank and filter. I just ended up buying the outflow kit that you referenced.


----------



## FlyingSheep (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Moose, that's an interesting set-up, any chance you could be a bit more specific on the part outline? or is it the same as dbossman said?


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

dbossman prettymuch nailed it.


4 foot length of 1" CPVC pipe
2 elbows
1 "T"
2 end caps
1" threaded NPT female hose barb
1" threaded NPT male adapter for the barb
An old folder clip I had laying around to fasten it to the tank
1 black extra long twist tie to hook it to
1 can Krylon Fusion "satin" finish
1 can CPVC glue (used for PVC AND CPVC)
1 can PVC cleaner
1 roll teflon tape
1 hack saw or other method for cutting
1 3mm or SAE equivalent drill bit
1 drill
1 ruler or tape measure

One afternoon to kill...that should sum it up I think.


----------



## FlyingSheep (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright, just an update. I've built my entire system and I think the thing looks really neat. My only problem right now is I don't have the Krylon Fusion paint. I've got this Ultra Cover (with 2x coverage!!!) paint that is from Rust-Oleum Painter's Touch. They told me it's the same thing as Krylon just a different brand. It claims that it bonds to plastic, and it's in the satin finish. Are they suppose to be in spray-paint bottles? And will this different brand subject my tank to a toxic apocalypse turning my fish into zombies?

I've got to say gents, you've been amazing help. Not only is this saving me over 50$, but I'm actually going to buy more parts so that I can do the intake just the way I want it. Once we get this paint ordeal solved, I'll be set. Though there is no rush, I plan on letting the PVC run a day or two just to make sure everything is in working order.

I should change my title to: "The Smart Man's Spraybar" as this is a much better option. At least in my opinion. DIY options I love so much.


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

I dont know about the rustoleum, but krylon fusion is in a spray paint can. Assuming it is actually the same, and it seems it is...no zombie apocalypse to worry about.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Krylon Fusion says it's non toxic when dry right on the can. I looked on the Rustoleum website for any mention of it's suitability for our use. No mention of it, however I did find this:

Q	Can I use high heat paint on the inside of the grill?
A	No — just on the outside of the grill. The product does not have flame resistance and is not USDA accepted for surfaces that may come in contact with food.

Q	Can I use Rust-Oleum paints for a swimming pool?
A	No. These products are not suitable for continuous water immersion.



For $5 a can at Walmart and a track record of success with the Fusion, I wouldn't risk it personally. My .02


----------



## FlyingSheep (Jul 18, 2012)

You sir, deserve hugs. I was looking for Kyron, but I just couldn't find it at Lowes and the Home Depot. There is no way I'll risk my little guys and gals, back to the store with that. I guess I'll make a trip to Wal'mart after work. That way I'll have something to do all day.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

No problemmo - I know our Lowes *just* started selling it - I don't know about HD. Walmart has a wall of it though. Have fun!


----------



## FlyingSheep (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright, I snagged a can of fusion, but I'm not sure if I mentioned, I do intend on having my spraybar underwater. Will the spray paint be ok after years and years of being under the water?


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, it's perfectly ok under water. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

FlyingSheep said:


> ....Will the spray paint be ok after years and years of being under the water?


Very few people keep anything static in this hobby for years & years. Odds are good you'll change up your system long before the paint deteriorates.


----------



## FlyingSheep (Jul 18, 2012)

DogFish said:


> Very few people keep anything static in this hobby for years & years. Odds are good you'll change up your system long before the paint deteriorates.


Yeah you seem to be right on that one. It's been in my tank not even a day and I already notice changes I need to make. 

>.<' Oh the horrors of mistakes.


----------

